# Noise from under the hood........



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Could be serp drive issue. The reason the tools are an issue is because the motor is built in Austria and tools and parts haven't really filtered solidly into the US yet. However, for the serp drive I can't imagine needing something crazy unless they need to move something out of the way. The day I got my Cruze it had a bad O/P sensor (talk about a scare, especially without a gauge) and it was going to take month to get a sensor. Since my family spends ALOT of money there they pilfered one off another Cruze for me. But yeah, patience with engine repairs is going to be necessary until inventory catches up. In a way it is good, no extra parts mean they are building alot of Cruzes. def let us know how it turns out and what it was, and good luck


----------



## okbeartoy (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the Cruze LS 1.8 engines are made in Mexico, the engines in the remaining cars are the 1.4's made in Austria, at least those sold in the US


----------



## Gio93z (Sep 8, 2011)

on my auto 1.4 i have a similar rattle/ticking noise but it is only at idle and only with the ac compressor clutch engaged - i dont know if you isolated your noise to exactly when it happens but keep us updated....


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Next time you hear the noise try to notice whether the A/C system is running or not. My car makes a repetitive sound from the passenger side of the motor during a hot idle. I've tracked it down to the A/C system. If I turn on the A/C the noise stops. I took it to my dealer, who diagnosed a faulty A/C compressor and replaced it but the noise did not go away. The dealer is stumped and GM can't give any guidance about how to fix it.

And to the other poster about the A/C compressor clutch I'd like to ask you to verify that you actually have a clutch on the unit. My car's compressor seems to spin at all times and I think the design uses a variable displacement compressor instead of a clutch. When I watch the center of the compressor pulley it's always spinning. If there's supposed to be an electrically switched clutch that could be the source of my noise so I'd like to run down the truth about how it's supposed to work. My car is the 1.8 if it makes a difference.


----------



## Gio93z (Sep 8, 2011)

i'll check it out a little better next time i pop the hood - i half as* looked at it quickly last time - we'll see


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Not sure if I read this on this forum or the other cruze forums but I thought it was determined that type of noise was coming from one of the A/C intake pipes vibrating against something in the engine compartment. I read they put some type of baffling around the pipe and the noise stopped.


----------



## zbhover (Jun 19, 2011)

Well I finally have an update........... It took for ever to get the tools in, It ended up just being a special tool to get the belt off easier, and it only took 2 days to get the tool...................... BUT they just got a new service manager and he SUCKED big time, he kept forgetting to order the tool, forgetting to call me back, etc, etc, etc...... They also had another guy bring in an 2011 LS cruze with the same noise.

They ended up firing that service manager so it finally got taken care of by the temp service manager...

It ended up being the water pump, they have my car all torn about and I'm in a rental cobalt until they get a new pump and get it put in. I didn't get to talk to the temp service manager much, so I don't know what exactly was wrong..... I'll no more on monday and I'll let you all know....


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

Sow hat happened? Im so sad, my car is doing the same grinding noise, its sort of pulsates, I took it in, and they told me it was normal. I spoke with the service manager and he was so nice and he said he would replace the ac compressor, but it didnt do a thing. I am trying to find similar problems and outcomes so I can get my cruze fixed.


----------

